# NPD Ruined. How much force do you think it took to do this!?!?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I just received my WIIO in the mail. As soon as I saw the box I knew there was a problem. How much force do you think it took to do this:












This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200.












I have never had anything like this happen before. A forklift must have driven over this thing because there is no way this happen by being dropped on the floor.

Needless to say, the pedal doesn't work.

ARGH! 

TG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I drive a forklift, it would look worse. Definitely driven over by something though. Metal case?

Bummer


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

How in the world did the plastic knobs survive in tact? Weird.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Yup. That was run over by a vehicle. Or used by a guitar-playing elephant. 

Shipped by post office or courier company?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Perhaps it was squeezed from the sides; Like the entire shipping box got caught in the wheels of a conveyor belt or something? 

There are no tire marks on the outside of the box.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks to me like all the force was from above. If it was from the side I think you'd see some crumpling in the middle of the pedal. Everything looks pushed down. I don't think a conveyor or any automated package-handling equipment is going to have that kind of force. It would damage too many packages. 

I'm guessing you'd need about a thousand pounds of force to do that. I suppose a fall could generate that kind of force if it fell from very high. Maybe it fell out of the plane it was being carried in? 

Maybe it was on the bottom of a very heavy stack of packages?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nothing that a little duct tape can't fix. 

I hope it was insured. Never seen anything like that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It was something pointed - everything curves in. Also the switch and LED look unaffected.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ouch! That box was thouroughly stomped!

Sorry for the trouble, I too hope that it was insured.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm glad *my* foot wasn't there instead of that box. That's nasty, I have never seen a pedal squashed like that. GoGoGadgetPosties (sorry, smorg).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm surprised the buttons and the light weren't smashed. There's such a thing as "stomp" boxes but that is too bad it ended up like that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That's crazy. And what an awesome pedal that got destroyed - I loved my WIIO.


I'm not Colombo, but it looks like something rolled down the center - something thin (but wider than the gap between the buttons). The pressure pushed the buttons in towards themselves and caused the sides to let go.


I'm gonna say it got caught up in a conveyor somewhere.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ouch, that sucks. Must have been a substantial weight load and as suggested, a possible concentrated load. Cast aluminum is brittle, but it sure wasn't caused by a minor bump or pinch. That might even be pot metal and not cast, making it even more fragile


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm surprised the buttons and the light weren't smashed. There's such a thing as "stomp" boxes but that is too bad it ended up like that.


You and me both, pal. There is just something odd when enough pressure could be applied to break the box but not even crack the knobs.

How was it shipped?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> It was something pointed - everything curves in. Also the switch and LED look unaffected.


I agree. Something hit right between the buttons and mashed everything down. That drew the sides in and caused them to buckle. 
The pointed nature of whatever hit it allowed for the force to be concentrated. Still it had to be pretty hefty or delivered with a lot of force.

That's pretty wild to see that.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

How are the insides? Can you rehouse?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

mhammer said:


> You and me both, pal. There is just something odd when enough pressure could be applied to break the box but not even crack the knobs.
> 
> How was it shipped?



Cause the knobs did it. It's always the one you least suspect.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I had to re read that because I had no idea what you were talking about. Then I got it and almost fell off my chair laughing. 



ed2000 said:


> Cause the knobs did it. It's always the one you least suspect.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now I'm guessing that it just collapsed in grief when it learned that Nicholas Harris, Catalinbread founder was killed in that freak accident.

Hell, from the looks of it, it may have been IN the car when the tree fell. I'm not making light. That pedal just looks like it was the victim of something supernatural.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Some of he pictures aren't working on my phone so forgive me if its been posted but what did the box look like??


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

There is an interesting section at the analogman website where they post pictures of pedals, mostly tubescreamers, that have seen a similar end.
Beat Tube Screamer Contest


----------



## Steve112 (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh that'll buff out! 
OK, seriously, that pedal has the worst damage I've ever seen and the knobs somehow didn't fracture...go figure.
I hope someone accepted responsibility for totaling it, I'd be pissed for sure!


----------

